# Sino /  Si no



## 6 pies

Hola-
Tengo una duda sobre sino y si no. En la última semana he recibido dos emails de nativos (argentina y española) y en los dos usan la palabra "sino" cuando yo diría que va "si no". Cuando recibí el primer email pensaba que a lo mejor lo había escrito mal, pero después recibí el segundo y he pensado que quizás realamente existe la palabra "sino" en este contexto. ¿Las dos lo han escrito mal o está bien? Si está bien, ¿me lo podéis explicar? A ver qué me decís. 

1). Está hablando de comprar dinero y dice "...solo compren lo realmente necesario, creo que quizás sería quarters. Sino me llaman."

2.) "En septiembre, creemos que el 26 sino lo cambian desde el Ministerio tendreis una reunión todos los auxiliares y allí nos conoceremos"

Muchas gracias


----------



## Betildus

6 pies said:


> Hola-
> Tengo una duda sobre sino y si no. En la última semana he recibido dos emails de nativos (argentina y española) y en los dos usan la palabra "sino" cuando yo diría que va "si no". Cuando recibí el primer email pensaba que a lo mejor lo había escrito mal, pero después recibí el segundo y he pensado que quizás realamente existe la palabra "sino" en este contexto. ¿Las dos lo han escrito mal o está bien? Si está bien, ¿me lo podéis explicar? A ver qué me decís.
> 
> 1). Está hablando de comprar dinero y dice "...solo compren lo realmente necesario, creo que quizás sería quarters. *Sino* me llaman (de lo contrario me llaman)."
> 
> 2.) "En septiembre, creemos que el 26 sino(si no) lo cambian desde el Ministerio tendreis una reunión todos los auxiliares y allí nos conoceremos"
> 
> Muchas gracias


La palabra *sino* existe pero en la segunda frase creo que la barra espaciadora no funcionó


----------



## Alexis Advance

Totalmente de acuerdo con Betildus.


----------



## Ellouder

Pues yo creo que están las dos mal.

En las dos frases el 'si' está siendo utilizado como condicional, así que debería ir separado del 'no'.


1). Está hablando de comprar dinero y dice "...solo compren lo realmente necesario, creo que quizás sería quarters. Si no, me llaman." _*(en el caso de que no sea así, me llaman)
*_
2.) "En septiembre, creemos que el 26, si no lo cambian desde el Ministerio tendreis una reunión todos los auxiliares y allí nos conoceremos"


Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Yo coincido con Ellouder. En los dos ejemplos lo pondría separado.
Si no, me llaman.
Si no lo cambian...

Sí iría junto, por ejemplo: No me llamó, sino que me mandó una carta.

Saludos


----------



## carzante

Se usa "si no" cuando significa "de lo contrario".
Se usa "sino" cuando significa "en lugar de eso". Bueno, también es un substantivo, claro, pero eso es otra historia y debe ser contada en otra ocasión .


----------



## hosec

"Si no" en ambos casos, 6pies.


Salud.


----------



## 6 pies

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos.  Eso es lo que pensaba, pero cuando vi dos ejemplos ¡empecé a dudar!  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Betildus

6 pies said:


> Bueno, muchas gracias a todos. Eso es lo que pensaba, pero cuando vi dos ejemplos ¡empecé a dudar! ¡Muchas gracias!


No entendí eso de: "eso es lo que pensaba", ¿qué pensaste?, ¿Cuál de los dos está bien?.........pregunta para Jellby


----------



## 6 pies

Pensaba que los dos estaban mal escritos porque nunca había visto "sino" usado de esta manera y Ellouder, Aceituna y hosec también dicen que los dos están escritos mal.  Lo que a mí me parece muy interesante es que los tres españoles han dicho que están mal escritos y los dos chilenos habéis dicho que están bien escritos.  ¿Es algo que se dice solo en Chile?


----------



## Betildus

6 pies said:


> Pensaba que los dos estaban mal escritos porque nunca había visto "sino" usado de esta manera y Ellouder, Aceituna y hosec también dicen que los dos están escritos mal. Lo que a mí me parece muy interesante es que los tres españoles han dicho que están mal escritos y los dos chilenos habéis dicho que están bien escritos. ¿Es algo que se dice solo en Chile?


No, al parecer nos equivocamos con mi coterráneo.
Esto dice la RAE:
*SINO*
*1. *conj. advers. U. para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo anterior. _No lo hizo Juan, sino Pedro._ _No quiero que venga, sino, al contrario, que no vuelva por aquí._ _No sentí alegría ninguna por él, sino, antes bien, pesadumbre._
*2. *conj. advers. Denota idea de excepción. _Nadie lo sabe sino Antonio._
*3. *conj. advers. Solamente, tan solo. _No te pido sino que me oigas con paciencia._
*4. *conj. advers. Denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. _NO SOLO__ por entendido, sino también por afable, modesto y virtuoso, merece ser muy estimado._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
La frase:
1). Está hablando de comprar dinero y dice "...solo compren lo realmente necesario, creo que quizás sería quarters. *Sino* me llaman (de lo contrario me llaman)."
Debería ser:
...sólo compren lo realmente necesario, creo que quizás serían quarters. *Si  no* me llaman (si no compran quarters ó si no es así, me llaman)."
 
 "A confesión de partes, relevo de pruebas", ¿Qué opinas Alexis?


----------



## Honeypum

¡Menos mal que sos discreto y no dijiste nada, que sino te mataba!

En la oración de arriba: ¿Se usa la palabra "sino" o debo poner "si no"?



> sino. 1. Como sustantivo masculino, ‘fatalidad o destino’: «¿Qué extraño sino me encadenó a él?» (Gallegos Pasado [C. Rica 1993]).
> 2. Como conjunción adversativa, presenta los valores siguientes:
> 2.1. Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes: «No me refiero al trabajo, sino a tu vida misma» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]). Cuando lo que se contrapone son oraciones con el verbo en forma personal, sino debe ir seguido de que: «Prada no compraba la droga, sino que la vendía» (Madrid Flores [Esp. 1989]).
> 2.2. Toma en ocasiones el valor de excepto: «Sabes que no quiero a nadie sino a ti» (Regás Azul [Esp. 1994]).
> 2.3. En correlación con no solo, denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio también: «La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo» (Siglo [Pan.] 9.5.97); «Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento» (RRosa Sebastián [Guat. 1994]). No debe usarse en su lugar la locución conjuntiva si que (→</SPAN> si, 1.11).
> 2.4. También puede tener un valor cercano a más que, otra cosa que: «Buril no quería sino retornar a la sede de su dignidad y poder en la corte» (RBastos Vigilia [Par. 1992]).
> 3. No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa sino antes descrita con si no, secuencia formada por la conjunción si (→</SPAN> si) seguida del adverbio de negación no (→</SPAN> no): «¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?» (Mundo [Esp.] 20.2.95); «Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño» (Donoso Elefantes [Chile 1995]); «No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro» (Plaza Cerrazón [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación no— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa sino.
> 
> 
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Después de leer el DPD, yo entiendo que debe ir todo junto, pero mi novio entiende justamente lo contrario.

¿Algún alma caritativa que quiera sacarnos de la duda? 

Muchas gracias anticipadas.

Saludos,


----------



## Betildus

Hola:
  Revisa este hilo.

Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

Hola:

Gracias por adjuntarme el hilo, pero seguimos sin aclararnos.

¿Me dais la solución?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Betildus

Honeypum said:


> ¡Menos mal que sos discreto y no dijiste nada, que sino te mataba!


 


Honeypum said:


> Hola:
> 
> Gracias por adjuntarme el hilo, pero seguimos sin aclararnos.
> 
> ¿Me dais la solución?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


¡Menos mal que sos discreto y no dijiste nada, que si no te mataba!.
*SI NO*, en este caso equivale a decir:
- ...no dijiste nada, que si no (si no lo hubieras hecho)
-...no dijiste nada, que si no (si no hubieses sido discreto)

¿Ahí si?


----------



## Honeypum

Pues sí. Muchas gracias.

Del hilo anterior me confundía el "tick" de asentimiento en el "sino".

Mil gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Betildus. Separado: "...que si no, te mataba".


----------



## Mariarayen

Para cuando vuelvas a dudar una ayudita extra: la entonación. Sino es grave, en si no, remarcás el no, probá a decirlos en voz alta y te das cuenta fácil. En la frase que copiaste acá, cuando la lees notás claramente que es si no.


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:


> ¡Menos mal que sos discreto y no dijiste nada, que sino te mataba!Saludos,


Se escribe por separado, y se puede comprobar añadiendo las partes que se hallan elípticas (o implícitas):


Honeypum said:


> ¡Menos mal que sos discreto y no dijiste nada, *(por)*que si* no hubiera sido así*, te mataba! (o "mataría")


----------



## Honeypum

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Mil gracias por ayudarme siempre.

Un abrazote,


----------



## encike

Hl:
Aunq no soy espanola, se que la palabra sino se utiliza en las oraciones para sustituir a "pero" o puede significar "destino" como en la obra "La fuerza de sino". En tu caso yo utilizaria "si no" p.ej. que "si no haces lo que te propongo, entonces ..."


----------



## morrocotudo

!hola! 
pregunta en vez de respuesta: en vez de" que si no" ?se puede decir:de lo contrario ?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

morrocotudo said:


> !hola!
> pregunta en vez de respuesta: en vez de" que si no" ?se puede decir:de lo contrario ?


 
Haz eso, que si no, te va a ir mal.
Haz eso, o de lo contrario te va a ir mal.


----------



## redu67

Hola a todos, me da mucho gusto participar en este foro. Entré en búsqueda de la misma aclaración, es decir, en la siguiente frase está mi duda: 

_"Para en ella (la realidad) realizar tales (cambios) hay que tener muy en cuenta el cuidarse de negarla *sino* *( o es si no?) *reconocerla, luego mejorarla o superarla". _

Luego de las aclaraciones acá, yo optaría por escribir en la frase *"si no"*
pero vamos, pregunto por si después de todo me estoy equivocando. 

Gracias!

redu67


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En este caso, redu67, sí va pegado. Según la definición:

*SINO
1. *conj. advers. U. para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo anterior. _No lo hizo Juan, sino Pedro._ _No quiero que venga, sino, al contrario, que no vuelva por aquí._ _No sentí alegría ninguna por él, sino, antes bien, pesadumbre._


----------



## Jellby

No, yo creo que va separado, porque la frase no es lo que puede parecer a  primera vista.

No dice: "no hay que negarla sino reconocerla"

Sino que dice: "hay que cuidarse de negarla si no reconocerla"

En este caso no se contrapone a un concepto negativo anterior, creo que quiere decir "incluso" o "si no es suficiente con"... me parece que que se trata de un "si" condicional y una negación.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo entiendo otra cosa al leer la frase, Jellby.

_"Para en ella (la realidad) realizar tales (cambios) hay que tener muy en cuenta el cuidarse de negarla *sino* *( o es si no?) *reconocerla, luego mejorarla o superarla". _

Para cambiar la realidad no hay que negarla, sino reconocerla para después mejorarla.

¿Cómo la entiendes tú?


----------



## Ynez

Yo la verdad es que no entiendo bien la frase original, pero si lo que quiere decir es "sino" necesita poner un "no" delante tal y como has hecho tú Toño.


Aunque yo en principio pensé que iba más en el sentido que dice Jellby (que sería un uso menos normal de "si no"):

"Esto es muy difícil si no imposible" = "Esto es muy difícil si es que no es imposible".

En cuanto al que inició el tema, él debería fiarse de su mentalidad inglesa al usar "si no" y "sino", que no le fallará. Este es uno de los errores que cometemos los nativos porque no analizamos lo que estamos diciendo, como los nativos de inglés escriben "it's" por "its" por ejemplo, cuando ese no es un error típico de los de habla hispana.


----------



## clares3

Coincido con YNEZ: falla la frase inicial.
En cuanto a la desaparición de la diferencia entre algo tan opuesto como una adversativa (sino) y una condicional negativa (si no), en inglés habrá quien lo recuerde mejor: if...not (condicional negativa), but (por sino) en las construcciones not (that one) but..-
Podréis observar que periódicos que van de serios han caído en la confusión, como en lo de "evento" por suceso, "arrestar" por detener y tantos otros. Todo está en que los alumnos han perdido la relación entre lo que piensan y lo que escriben; luego se hacen adultos y escriben "haber si nos vemos" por "a ver si nos vemos".
Cordialmente


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo entiendo otra cosa al leer la frase, Jellby.
> 
> _"Para en ella (la realidad) realizar tales (cambios) hay que tener muy en cuenta el cuidarse de negarla *sino* *( o es si no?) *reconocerla, luego mejorarla o superarla". _
> 
> Para cambiar la realidad no hay que negarla, sino reconocerla para después mejorarla.



Para que fuera eso, tendría que decir: "cuidarse de *no* negarla *sino* reconocerla".

Pero como ya han dicho, es que la frase inicial no tiene mucho sentido. Con el ejemplo de Ynez, estas dos frases son posibles, pero con significados algo distintos:

Esto es muy difícil *si no* imposible
Esto *no* es muy difícil *sino* imposible


----------



## marta33

Hola otra vez tengo unas dudas sobre este texto que os pongo no sé bien si se escribe *"sino"* o   *"si no" *yo lo había escrito junto pero no estoy segura. Alguna ayuda por favor? gracias




*¿Quién sino él iba a saber eso?*

*¿Qué esperabais de ella sino la mala suerte?*


----------



## Jellby

marta33 said:


> *¿Quién sino él iba a saber eso?*
> 
> *¿Qué esperabais de ella sino la mala suerte?*



En estos casos, casi podrían ser las dos cosas, aunque si se pusiera "si no" quedaría mejor con unas comas y un verbo:

¿Quién, si no fuera él, iba a saber eso?
¿Qué esperabais de ella, si no era la mala suerte?

Pero tal como lo has puesto, es "sino". Según el DPD:

2.2. Toma en ocasiones el valor de excepto: «_Sabes que no quiero a nadie sino a ti_».


----------



## Fernita

Como "sino" denota idea de excepción, tus oraciones me parecen correctas.

Fíjate en el DRAE en la segunda definición y allí encontrarás más ejemplos.

Feliz Año Nuevo.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=sino


----------



## GURB

Hola
En los dos casos es *si no*.
 Toma valor de excepto sólo cuando aparece la negación NO en la primera parte de la oración.


----------



## Forero

¿Se puede decir:

_Cuidado con pisar en el charco, sino esfuérzate en quedarte seco._

?  Me confunde porque "cuidado con pisar" significa "no pises" pues el "no" es implícito.


----------



## marta33

bueno gracias, creo que lo dejaré y lo pondré junto al final o sea, *"SINO"*, creo q es lo más acertado.


----------



## Vampiro

Ufff...
Terminé mareado con tantos "sinos" y "si nos", pero respecto de la pregunta original, la que abrió este hilo, también acá en Chile lo correcto es que en ambas frases vaya separado: *si no*
Eso es lo correcto aquí y en la quebrada del ají... no sólo en España.
Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

Forero said:


> ¿Se puede decir:
> 
> _Cuidado con pisar en el charco, sino esfuérzate en quedarte seco._
> 
> Me confunde porque "cuidado con pisar" significa "no pises" pues el "no" es implícito.



No entiendo la frase..


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que se cuide de no pisar el charco, si no hay mas remedío y ya lo pisó, entonces por lo menos que trate de mantenerse seco.

Saludos


----------



## Spanish teacher

Mariarayen said:


> Para cuando vuelvas a dudar una ayudita extra: la entonación. Sino es grave, en si no, remarcás el no, probá a decirlos en voz alta y te das cuenta fácil. En la frase que copiaste acá, cuando la lees notás claramente que es si no.


 
Todos los foreros habéis aclarado perfectamente la parte teórica del "si no" y el "sino", pero creo que la guinda del pastel la ha colocado con mucho donaire y eficacia Mariarayen. Cuando la teoría no aclara del todo o permite dudas, la práctica manda y en este caso, creo que es rápida y resolutiva.


----------



## IloveRAE

*Quién sino o quién si no*
Me ha surgido esta duda y me gustaría que me explicaráis el porqué de vuestra elección. 
También me gustaría saber si es correcto poner una coma entre esas dos palabras.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mirx

IloveRAE said:


> Me ha surgido esta duda y me gustaría que me explicaráis el porqué de vuestra elección.
> También me gustaría saber si es correcto poner una coma entre esas dos palabras.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Necesitamos los contextos en los que viste las frases.


Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## IloveRAE

mirx said:


> Necesitamos los contextos en los que viste las frases.
> 
> 
> Bienvenido al foro.



  "¿Quién sino yo tan ciego hubiera sido,
que no viera la luz?"



_"¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?_"


Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dama de noche

Son dos casos distintos.

En la primera es "sino", la conjunción adversativa, porque se refiere a una excepción:  "¿Quién excepto yo tan...?" 

En el segundo caso, hay una oración condicional, por tanto es "si", la conjunción que introduce la condicional, más "no": "¿Y quién se lo dirá, si usted no lo hace?"


----------



## IloveRAE

Muchas gracias.

Sobre lo de poner coma o no, ¿qué opináis?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La coma depende de tu estilo al escribir y de lo que vas a decir:

¿Quién, si no yo, le va  adecir a Juan que su esposa lo engaña?
No solamente no sé quién, sino que no sé ni siquiera cuándo.

En ambos casos puedes omitir la coma, pero cambia el ritmo de la oración.


----------



## alv

Hola: Me pregunto si hay alguna palabra que pueda sustituir a "sino" en frases como esta:

 No sólo leía poesía, sino también libros de aventuras.

 Por supuesto, la puedo omitir, aunque creo que pierde cierto matiz:

 No sólo leía poesía, también(asimismo/igualmente, etc) libros de aventuras.

 Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Hola alv:
Dado el contexto, las palabras entre paréntesis calzan sin cambiar el sentido. Por lo menos así lo veo yo.
Más bien he notado, que determinadas personas sustituyen _sino _por _pero_. A mí me suena fatal. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## marinax

¿que tal te parece "incluso"?
No sólo leía poesía, incluso también libros de aventuras

o mas: No sólo leía poesía, mas también libros de aventuras


----------



## Pinairun

Es que "no solo... sino" son como una pareja bien avenida. Es muy difícil separarlos.

En todo caso, admitirían un invitado o dos: "no solo... sino también" o "no solo... sino además".


----------



## VIVIANA SARRALDE

Hola

Tengo una inquietud. ¿El si no significa : De lo contrario? y ¿el sino significa : en lugar de eso?
Gracias.


----------



## Agró

VIVIANA SARRALDE said:


> Hola
> 
> Tengo una inquietud. ¿El si no significa : De lo contrario? y ¿el sino significa : en lugar de eso?
> Gracias.



No. "Si no" significa "en caso de que no"; "sino" significa "excepto".


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> No. "Si no" significa "en caso de que no"; "sino" significa "excepto".


 

Esta es la dirección del DPD .

Si introduces "sino" en _Consultar_ encontrarás la respuesta a tu pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## VIVIANA SARRALDE

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## eriol

hola a todos, es la primera vez que utilizo el foro, antes solo lo revisaba...por lo general no tenia problemas en utilizar "si no y sino" juntos en separados dependiendo del caso, pero a raíz de un trabajo que realizaba empecé a tener problemas con sus usos y ahora ando medio perdido...alguien me podría explicar la diferencia entre una y otra por favor...
Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

eriol said:


> hola a todos, es la primera vez que utilizo el foro


Bienvenido o bienvenida.  

Tu pregunta es muy general. ¿No podrías aportar algún ejemplo que te haga dudar en particular? 

En principio, *si no* ha de introducir una frase o una cláusula condicional: 
_Si no hubiera venido, la fiesta habría resultado muy aburrida. 
Si no lo veo, no lo creo_. 

*Sino *es una conjunción adversativa. En el DRAE tienes algunos buenos ejemplos: sino. Y en esta página del diccionario de WR encontrarás enlaces a otros hilos en que se ha hablado del tema. 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## eriol

Gracias Nanarme, tu aporte ha sido muy bueno para mi...hasta pronto


----------



## Cloe Garcia

¿Aquí va junto o separado?  

*¿Para qué sino / si no la quieres?*

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jhoanus

si no la quieres


----------



## Sicily

Es un "si" condicional, luego va separado.

Un saludo.

Sicily


----------



## Cloe Garcia

También va separado "¿para qué si no me habría llamado?"/¿para qué me habría llamado si no?"

Gracias otra vez


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Cloe Garcia said:


> También va separado "¿para qué si no me habría llamado?"/¿para qué me habría llamado si no?"
> 
> Gracias otra vez


 
También va separado. 

Del DPD:

*sino*. *1.* Como sustantivo masculino, ‘fatalidad o destino’: _«¿Qué extraño sino me encadenó a él?» _(Gallegos _Pasado_ [C. Rica 1993]).
*2.* Como conjunción adversativa, presenta los valores siguientes:
*2.1.* Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes: _«No me refiero al trabajo, sino a tu vida misma»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]). Cuando lo que se contrapone son oraciones con el verbo en forma personal, _sino_ debe ir seguido de _que:_ _«Prada no compraba la droga, sino que la vendía»_ (Madrid _Flores_ [Esp. 1989]).
*2.2.* Toma en ocasiones el valor de _excepto:_ _«Sabes que no quiero a nadie sino a ti»_ (Regás _Azul_ [Esp. 1994]).
*2.3.* En correlación con _no solo,_ denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio _también:_ _«La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo»_ (_Siglo_ [Pan.] 9.5.97); _«Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). No debe usarse en su lugar la locución conjuntiva _si que_ (→ si, 1.11).
*2.4. *También puede tener un valor cercano a _más que, otra cosa que: «Buril no quería sino retornar a la sede de su dignidad y poder en la corte»_ (RBastos _Vigilia _[Par. 1992]).
*3.* No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa _sino_ antes descrita con _si no, _secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ (→ si) seguida del adverbio de negación _no_ (→ no): _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 20.2.95); _«Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa _sino_.


----------



## Valtiel

¡Eso depende del sentido de la oración! Pero no es difícil saber distinguirlos.

_¿Para qué, si no la quieres?

Saludos. _


----------



## ManPaisa

_



¿Para qué, sino, la quieres?

Click to expand...

_¿Qué significa esa oración? 
¿Estás usando _sino_ como equivalente de _destino_? De ser así, se trata de una frase poética (y rebuscada).


----------



## Pinairun

Valtiel said:


> ¡Eso depende del sentido de la oración! Pero no es difícil saber distinguirlos.
> 
> _¿Para qué, si no la quieres?_
> 
> _¿Para qué, sino, la quieres?_
> 
> Esto demuestra, una vez más, la importancia del buen uso de los signos de puntuación.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Creo que en el segundo ejemplo también es separado, a pesar de las comas.

_¿Para qué, si no, la quieres?_

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Creo que en el segundo ejemplo también es separado, a pesar de las comas.
> 
> _¿Para qué, si no, la quieres?_
> 
> Saludos


 
Si es eso lo que quiso escribir Valtiel, estamos confundiendo a la pobre Cloe García.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Totalmente de acuerdo con Pinairun. No tienen las comas nada que ver en el valor de *si*. Aquí introduce una condicional no verbal, *si no* (que significa 'en caso contrario'). El orden más frecuente es al principio del periodo: " (Y) Si no, ¿para qué la quieres? con la *o* de *no* marcadamente tónica.


----------



## Valtiel

Disculpad. Me puse a divagar y lo único que conseguí es complicarlo más... 

En esa oración va separado y ya está.

Saludos.


----------



## Frida K.

"A la hora de cargar un vehículo, no sólo alcanza con saber si excede o no de los valores anteriormente definidos, sino que es necesario tener la certeza de que, efectivamente, la carga “cabe” en el vehículo." 
 
Al redactar el párrafo anterior me ha surgido la duda con respecto al uso de "sino" o "si no". ¿Es correcto escribirlo todo junto o en este caso debería ecribirlo por separado?
 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## [sarandonga]

debe de ir junto --> sino= porque (pero en un contexto de contraste)
si no se pondría cuando se trata de un condicional


----------



## ErOtto

Si te surge una duda, el DPD te ayuda 

Mira aqui: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=sino

Saludos
Er


----------



## ErOtto

[sarandonga];7416671 said:
			
		

> debe de ir junto --> sino= porque (pero en un contexto de contraste)
> si no se pondría cuando se trata de un condicional


 
¿Seguro?


----------



## [sarandonga]

estoy segurisima
*en esta oracion es una conjunción adversativa*
ejemplo:
_La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo_
_La mujer del Cesar no solo debe ser honesta, sino que debe parecerlo_


----------



## ErOtto

[sarandonga];7416718 said:
			
		

> estoy segurisima
> *en esta oracion es una conjunción adversativa*


 
Así si. 

Ahora queda claro... en el anterior quedaba "algo confuso". 

Saludos
Er


----------



## mirx

No sé cómo se pueden confundir dos cosas con significados completamente distintos. Es definitivamente "sino", "si no" es para introducir una condicional.


----------



## tatius

He aquí los distintos usos y costumbres:

1) Si vienes, bien; *si no* vienes, también.

2) No es que tengan significados parecidos *sino* que se pronuncian igual.

3) Es mi *sino*, mi destino.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

En el caso de *sino* como conjunción adversativa, ¿en dónde se debe cargar el acento?
En Argentina se carga en la segunda sílaba, como si fuera palabra aguda, aunque no haya tilde. Tal vez por una confusión con _*si no*_.


----------



## [sarandonga]

en españa en el 'si' como palabra llama, de ahi la diferencia con el 'si no'


----------



## Calambur

Guillermogustavo said:


> En el caso de *sino* como conjunción adversativa, ¿en dónde se debe cargar el acento?
> En Argentina se carga en la segunda sílaba, como si fuera palabra aguda, aunque no haya tilde. Tal vez por una confusión con _*si no*_.


No es tan así. El acento se marca sobre la *í /síno/*. 
Tal vez en pronunciaciones algo descuidadas se marca mal (hay otros casos, ej. _diganmeló_), pero no es una acentuación generalizada.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Calambur:
No estoy diciendo que sea correcto decir _sinó_. Digo que es lo que se observa en Argentina.
Lo mismo ocurre con _aun_ (monosílabo) y _aún_ (palabra aguda). Hay tendencia a pronunciar la palabra _aun_ cargando el acento en la _u_, por confusión con _aún_.

En cuanto a la acentuación del pronombre enclítico (_diganmeló_), es incorrecto. Sin embargo, autores de prestigio lo aprovechan como licencia poética, por conveniencias de rima.

María Elena Walsh:

*Enciendansé*
las nuevas luces del viejo varieté.
Puede volver
el bailarín que imitaba a Fred Astaire.


----------



## Calambur

Guillermogustavo said:


> Calambur:
> No estoy diciendo que sea correcto decir _sinó_. Digo que es lo que se observa en Argentina.
> Lo mismo ocurre con _aun_ (monosílabo) y _aún_ (palabra aguda). Hay tendencia a pronunciar la palabra _aun_ cargando el acento en la _u_, por confusión con _aún_.


Guillermo: la Argentina es muy grande. Yo me he referido a la zona donde vivo, vos ¿a cuál?
Otra cosa: no entiendo cómo diferenciás las pronunciaciones de aun/aún. ¿Decís que hay quienes pronuncian /áun/? En caso afirmativo, ¿dónde?

Y otra cosa más: las licencias poéticas son eso, licencias.


----------



## tatius

Me da a mí en la nariz que "sino", conjunción, es una palabra átona, sin acento, al pronunciarla dentro de una frase. _No quiero que pienses eso_sino_todo lo contrario. 
_
Y que, en cambio, en el caso de la condicional sí se puede acentuar el "no". _Si piensas eso, bien; si nó, también._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sarandonga, tatius:
Así es, *sino* debe pronunciarse grave o (siendo una conjunción) incluso átona.

Calambur:
Yo vivo en Capital Federal, y antes en el Gran Buenos Aires.
Me parece que nos estamos enredando en una serie de malentendidos...

Lo que yo oigo claramente a la gente es: "*Aún* en ese caso...", cargando el acento en la *u*. En este caso es erróneo, pues la frase, bien escrita, es: _*Aun *en ese caso._
Incluso, la mayoría de la gente escribe: _*Aún *en ese caso_, lo que demuestra que lo pronuncian acentuando la *u*, de lo contrario lo escribirían bien.

Lo mismo *sino* y *si no*. Yo oigo claramente: "No fue *sinó* hasta entonces..", cargando incorrectamente el acento en la *o*. Por esta razón también suelen confundirse al escribirlo.

Respecto de la acentuación aguda de los verbos con pronombre enclítico, aclaré que era incorrecto. Me pareció interesante hacer notar lo de la licencia poética, muy frecuente. No digo que por eso deje de ser incorrecto.

Un abrazo.

P.D.: la incorrecta acentuación de *aun*, *sino* y, por ejemplo, *déjenlo*, también me cabe a mí, por supuesto. Una cosa es lo que uno sabe, y otra lo que se le hizo costumbre al hablar...


----------



## Calambur

Perdoname, Guillermo, pero sigo sin entender. Vos decís:


> Lo que yo oigo claramente a la gente es: "*Aún* en ese caso...", cargando el acento en la *u*. En este caso es erróneo, pues la frase, bien escrita, es: _*Aun *en ese caso._


De acuedo con que se escribe _Aun en ese caso. _Pero al pronunciarlo el acento tiene que recaer sobre la u (y eso no es erróneo).
Y en cuanto a *déjenlo*, tampoco es incorrecto.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Calambur:

¿Vos decís que *aun* y *aún*, deben pronunciarse igual, ambas agudas, al margen de su escritura?
Yo también tuve siempre esa idea. Que ambas eran bisílabas agudas, y que la ausencia de tilde en *aun* era sólo a los fines de diferenciar ambas palabras en la escritura.
Pero hace poco leí que no es así. *Aun* es monosílaba, y como tal debe pronunciarse.
No sé si podré encontrar en dónde lo leí.

En cuanto a *déjenlo*, por supuesto que no es incorrecto, me parece que ya nos hicimos un lío, al menos yo, ja, ja...

(El tema de este hilo era sino y si no. Corremos el riesgo de que algún moderador nos corte el hilo, al habernos ido demasiado del tema. En todo caso iniciaré otro hilo, para dirimir la cuestión de cómo debe pronunciarse *aun*, porque ahora me hiciste entrar en la duda.)

Un abrazo.


----------



## martadominguez

Hola tengo esta duda con una frase de un relato que tengo escrito a ver si puden ayudarme la frase dice así:

¿Quién *sino *Matilde iba a saberlo? 

He obtado por poner *sino* junto, pero no estoy muy segura si va separado.


----------



## Pinairun

martadominguez said:


> Hola tengo esta duda con una frase de un relato que tengo escrito a ver si puden ayudarme la frase dice así:
> 
> ¿Quién *sino *Matilde iba a saberlo?
> 
> He obtado por poner *sino* junto, pero no estoy muy segura si va separado.


----------



## tatius

Ahora me surge a mí también la duda...

¿No podría ir separado?

Quién si no Matilde iba a saberlo... Quién si no  Matilde iba a saberlo.


----------



## tatius

Lo que me pregunto es cómo se justifica que vaya junto... Yo, con mi cabecita y mi forma de cometer errores personalísima, lo pondría separado pero tampoco te lo puedo recomendar porque me ha provocado inseguridad la seguridad de Pinairun.

Por otro lado, marta, evita el estilo ortográfico de palabras que encogen (tb, ke y tal) o puedes provocar una conmoción colectiva.


----------



## Pinairun

tatius said:


> Lo que me pregunto es cómo se justifica que vaya junto... Yo, con mi cabecita y mi forma de cometer errores personalísima, lo pondría separado pero tampoco te lo puedo recomendar porque me ha provocado inseguridad la seguridad de Pinairun.
> 
> Por otro lado, marta, evita el estilo ortográfico de palabras que encogen (tb, ke y tal) o puedes provocar una conmoción colectiva.


 

¿Quién sino Matilde iba a saberlo?

La pregunta, tal como está formulada, significa _quién "más que" Matilde iba a saberlo_ o _quién "que no fuera" Matilde iba a saberlo._ Tiene carácter restrictivo. 

Sin embargo, podríamos decirlo con "si no" así, como has sugerido tú:
¿Quién si no fuera Matilde iba a saberlo?". 
o
"Lo sabe Matilde ¿quién si no iba a saberlo?"


Quizá con otro ejemplo pueda dejarlo más claro.
"¿Qué podía hacer yo, sino callarme?"
También equivale a "no podía hacer más que callarme".

Pero si transformamos el segundo miembro de la frase en una oración (verbo en forma personal) debe hacerse con si + no: "¿Qué podía hacer yo, si no era callarme?". Porque delante del verbo conjugado no se puede poner "sino". 

¿Quién sino yo te va a querer así? 
¿Quien si no soy yo te va a querer así?

No sé si habré logrado aclarar las dudas del todo.
Saludos


----------



## tatius

Dudas resueltas, Pinairun, muchísimas gracias por tomarte la molestia. Y ¿crees que se podría escribir separado si consideramos que hay un verbo "ser" elíptico? ¿muy rebuscado?


----------



## Pinairun

tatius said:


> Dudas resueltas, Pinairun, muchísimas gracias por tomarte la molestia. Y ¿crees que se podría escribir separado si consideramos que hay un verbo "ser" elíptico? ¿muy rebuscado?


 
Creo que no estaría bien. Personalmente no lo veo separado.

El María Moliner dice:


> La cosa negada o sustituida puede estar expresada por un pronombre indefinido o interrogativo y, entonces, "sino" tiene significado restrictivo y equivale también a "más que" o a "que no sea": _Nadie sino él puede haberlo dicho; ¿Quién sino tú es capaz de hacer esto?_
> Esta posibilidad de sustituir "más que" por "sino" da la solución en muchos casos para evitar el choque cacofónico de dos "que" en frases en que se emplearía "más que": No cabe otra cosa sino (más que) que lo diga él".


Y el _Diccionario de Dudas_ de M. Seco lo explica así: ​




> 5. _¿Qué podía hacer, sino resignarse? _equivale a 'no podía hacer más que resignarse'. En este caso se emplea _sino. _Pero, si el segundo miembro de la frase es una oración (verbo en forma personal), la construcción es _si _(conjunción condicional) + _no _(adverbio adverbio de negación), y por tanto son dos palabras separadas: _¿Qué podía hacer, si no era resignarse?_
> Saludos


​


----------



## tatius

Genial, muchas gracias por las explicaciones, paso a ser devota del "quién sino".


----------



## Pinairun

tatius said:


> Genial, muchas gracias por las explicaciones, paso a ser devota del "quién sino".


 

Una advertencia.

Si dices solo ¿quién si no? VA SEPARADO.

Ejemplo:
Tú has tenido que ser ¡¿quién si no?!


----------



## tatius

No hagas tambalear mi fe...


----------



## Valtiel

> He *optado* por poner *sino* junto, pero no estoy muy segura (yo, aquí, pondría un _*de*_...) si va separado.



¡Ojo! 


Todo esto que comentáis es muy interesante, pero ¿no ha sido tratado ya? 

Saludos. 

Nota: una carita al final de cada línea... Me estoy volviendo un cursi...


----------



## martadominguez

Vamos a ver, lo de poner o mover los post porque han sido ya mencionados hace uno o dos años, soy más de la opinión que moverlos de sitio implica mas incertidumbre y un tanto de caos. ¿Qué ocurre si se repite? Creo que es mas útil y llevadero leerlo al instante que empezar a moverlos de un lado para otro. Es una opinión. El foro no es mío, solo soy usuaria, pero es por darles mi opinión. No lo tomen a mal.


----------



## bibliofago

Hola, he consultado en DPD y algunos posts de este foro, pero aunque me queda claro en el caso de una afirmación seguida de negación, tengo serias dudas en los otros tres casos, si alguien me puede ayudar con estos cuatro supuestos se lo agradeceré mucho:

¿Qué es la vida sino un juego?  Supongo que va junto como si fuese "excepto".

¿A quién voy a llamar si no? Supongo que va separado porque se parece a "¿Y quién se lo dirá si no lo hace usted?"

Tienes razón, si no no podremos... Supongo que va separado porque el "no" parece tónico pero el word me da falta.

Mire de no [...], si no él le matará.  Supongo que va separado porque el "no" parece tónico.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

bibliofago said:


> Hola, he consultado en DPD y algunos posts de este foro, pero aunque me queda claro en el caso de una afirmación seguida de negación, tengo serias dudas en los otros tres casos, si alguien me puede ayudar con estos cuatro supuestos se lo agradeceré mucho:
> 
> ¿Qué es la vida sino un juego? Supongo que va junto como si fuese "excepto".
> 
> ¿A quién voy a llamar si no? Supongo que va separado porque se parece a "¿Y quién se lo dirá si no lo hace usted?"
> 
> Tienes razón, si no no podremos... Supongo que va separado porque el "no" parece tónico pero el word me da falta.(Word se equivoca)
> 
> Mire de no [...], si no él le*/lo* matará. Supongo que va separado porque el "no" parece tónico.
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## Namarne

bibliofago said:


> ¿Qué es la vida sino un juego?  Supongo que va junto como si fuese "excepto".


Yo también lo escribiría junto, pero creo que en este caso también es posible escribirlo separado, interpretando: _¿Qué es la vida si no (es) un juego? 
_


> Tienes razón, si no no podremos... Supongo que va separado porque el "no" parece tónico pero el word me da falta.


Quizá da error por los dos "no" seguidos. Si pruebas a poner una coma detrás del primer "no", es posible que desaparezca el aviso.
En lo demás, como ya habéis dicho.


----------



## Lexinauta

En los casos en que se usa separado ('si no') siempre hay un verbo o una expresión —presentes o elididos— a los que se refiere.


----------



## Peón

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​Amigos:
Leo en una noticia:

"_Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados._"

Siempre tuve dudas con ese *sino*. Yo hubiese escrito *si no *pero, la verdad, no estoy seguro. 

Espero sus opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

*Si no*, en este caso. Mira un ejemplo análogo en el DPD:

_3. No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa sino antes descrita con si no, secuencia formada por la conjunción si (→ si) seguida del adverbio de negación no (→ no): «¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?» (Mundo [Esp.] 20.2.95); «Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño» (Donoso Elefantes [Chile 1995]); «No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro» (Plaza Cerrazón [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación no— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa sino.

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Saludos


----------



## Realice

Peón said:


> Amigos:
> Leo en una noticia:
> 
> "_Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados._"
> 
> Siempre tuve dudas con ese *sino*. Yo hubiese escrito *si no, *pero la verdad, no estoy seguro.


Es *'si no'*, sin duda. Pero en mi estadística personal ésta es la falta de ortografía más frecuente en castellano (no en número total, sino en términos proporcionales).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas,

Es un error tipográfico, sin duda aquí no actúa de conector sino de negación comparativa:

"_Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *si no (si es que no han quedado lastimados) *lastimados._"

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

¿Es decir que  una forma de sacarnos la duda sería intercalar entre ambas palabras  "_es que_"?


----------



## elnickestalibre

Sí, la verdad es que es un buen truco. Aunque a simple vista se ve la diferencia pero sí poniendo en medio _es que_ se sabe.


----------



## David_3333

Interesante, la pregunta me llevó a revisar la definición de *sino*. Aunque su uso para mí es bastante natural, no había reparado en que bien puede confundirse.

"_Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados._" 

"_Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, *no *han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados._"

En el segundo caso queda bien utilizada.

Otro aprendizaje, gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## elnickestalibre

Claro, es que en esa segunda opción estás negando la primera y afirmando la segunda. Es completamente distinto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados_


En este caso se podrían dar los _*dos estructuras*_: en una *si* (*no* niega a *lastimados*), introduce una condicional sin verbo por _*zeugma*_ de *han quedado*, en la otra una _*adversativa restrictiva*_ que contrapone dos substantivos, y en ambos casos tiene sentido y es gramatical:_
Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados_: *sino* contrapone *desairados* con *lastimados*. Es una conjunción adversativa.
_Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *si no *lastimados_: *si* introduce una condicional, con el verbo elíptico por zeugma (*han quedado*), y *no* niega al predicativo *lastimados*.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Algunos de esos interlocutores, por lo demás, han quedado desairados, *sino *lastimados[/I]: *sino* contrapone *desairados* con *lastimados*. Es una conjunción adversativa.



Xiao,* sino* como conjunción adversativa ¿no pediría que el concepto anterior fuese negativo?

_*No* han quedado desairados, sino lastimados._


----------



## Realice

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Xiao,* sino* como conjunción adversativa ¿no pediría que el concepto anterior fuese negativo?
> 
> _*No* han quedado desairados, sino lastimados._


Concuerdo. No encaja la adversativa si no se niega el verbo anterior.


----------



## cbrena

Espero que la respuesta de Xiao sea que sí es necesario el *no*, si no, no entiendo ya nada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En absoluto, ya que la conjunción *sino* no opone, en este caso, oraciones, sino sólo un miembro, en este caso dos elementos nominales, adjetivos, *desairados* y *lastimados*, que juntos forman entonces la *predicación* del sujeto (ellos).


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> En absoluto, ya que la conjunción *sino* no opone, en este caso, oraciones, sino sólo un miembro, en este caso dos elementos nominales, adjetivos, *desairados* y *lastimados*, que juntos forman entonces la *predicación* del sujeto (ellos).



Se me hace realmente extraño este uso, francamente. Entiendo que entonces podríamos decir, con sentido adversativo, esto es, de contraposición:

_Estoy triste, sino feliz.
Tus hijas son guapas, sino feas._


----------



## XiaoRoel

No puedes establecer contrastes tipo blanco o negro, sino matices o graduaciones. Tus frases no son posibles, pero éstas sí:
Estoy cansado, sino harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado.
Los jugadores están mal, sino horriblemente, pagados.
El Gobierno llevará a las Cortes un proyecto de ley restrictivo, sino eliminador, del uso del tabaco.


----------



## cbrena

Estoy confusa, sino anonadada, de este posible uso.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> No puedes establecer contrastes tipo blanco o negro, sino matices o graduaciones. Tus frases no son posibles, pero éstas sí:
> Estoy cansado, sino harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado.
> Los jugadores están mal, sino horriblemente, pagados.
> El Gobierno llevará a las Cortes un proyecto de ley restrictivo, sino eliminador, del uso del tabaco.



Seguro que tienes razón, pero en los tres ejemplos que propones yo escribiría *si no*, puesto que entiendo que los conceptos no están contrapuestos, sino que son complementarios (_estoy cansado, por no decir harto_). No los separa una oposición, sino una gradación, como bien dices. En tal caso, no comprendo el sentido de usar una conjunción adversativa. Igual sucede en el ejemplo que apunta Peón, a mi juicio.


----------



## miguel89

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Seguro que tienes razón, pero en los dos ejemplos que propones yo escribiría *si no*, puesto que no entiendo que los conceptos estén contrapuestos, sino que son complementarios (_estoy cansado, por no decir harto_). Igual que sucede en el ejemplo que apunta Peón.


Para mí también:
_Estoy cansado, si no [estoy] harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado.
Los jugadores están mal, si no [están] horriblemente, pagados.
El Gobierno llevará a las Cortes un proyecto de ley restrictivo, si no eliminador, del uso del tabaco._

Si antepusiéramos un _no_:
_No estoy cansado, sino harto / pero sí estoy harto._
Etc.


----------



## Bloodsun

XiaoRoel said:


> No puedes establecer contrastes tipo blanco o negro, sino matices o graduaciones. Tus frases no son posibles, pero éstas sí:
> Estoy cansado, sino harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado.
> Los jugadores están mal, sino horriblemente, pagados.
> El Gobierno llevará a las Cortes un proyecto de ley restrictivo, sino eliminador, del uso del tabaco.



Xiao, creo que estás confundiendo el hilo sugiriendo una opción tan contradictoria. Ninguno de nosotros entiende cuál es el razonamiento detrás de tus "matices". Porque si, según vos, es válido decir _"Estoy cansado, sino harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado"_, entonces también valdría decir _"Estoy triste, sino feliz"_. Yo no veo la "graduación". Y vos mismo dijiste que las oraciones de Lurrezko son imposibles...


----------



## Realice

XiaoRoel said:


> No puedes establecer contrastes tipo blanco o negro, sino matices o graduaciones. Tus frases no son posibles, pero éstas sí:
> Estoy cansado, sino harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado.
> Los jugadores están mal, sino horriblemente, pagados.
> El Gobierno llevará a las Cortes un proyecto de ley restrictivo, sino eliminador, del uso del tabaco.


 


> *sino. 2. Como conjunción adversativa, presenta los valores siguientes:*
> *2.1. Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes: «No me refiero al trabajo, sino a tu vida misma» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]). Cuando lo que se contrapone son oraciones con el verbo en forma personal, sino debe ir seguido de que: «Prada no compraba la droga, sino que la vendía» (Madrid Flores [Esp. 1989]).*
> *2.2. Toma en ocasiones el valor de excepto: «Sabes que no quiero a nadie sino a ti» (Regás Azul [Esp. 1994]).*
> *2.3. En correlación con no solo, denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio también: «La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo» (Siglo [Pan.] 9.5.97); «Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento» (RRosa Sebastián [Guat. 1994]). No debe usarse en su lugar la locución conjuntiva si que (→</SPAN> si, 1.11).*
> *2.4. También puede tener un valor cercano a más que, otra cosa que: «Buril no quería sino retornar a la sede de su dignidad y poder en la corte» (RBastos Vigilia [Par. 1992]).*
> *3. No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa sino antes descrita con si no, secuencia formada por la conjunción si (→</SPAN> si) seguida del adverbio de negación no (→</SPAN> no): «Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño» (Donoso Elefantes [Chile 1995]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación no— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa sino.*


Comparto la sorpresa/duda del resto. Y, por más que me esfuerzo, no logro ver la diferencia entre tus ejemplos y el ejemplo de Donoso que ofrece el DPD en el punto 3.


----------



## Peón

XiaoRoel said:


> No puedes establecer contrastes tipo blanco o negro, sino matices o graduaciones. Tus frases no son posibles, pero éstas sí:
> Estoy cansado, sino harto, de tanto trabajo mal pagado.
> Los jugadores están mal, sino horriblemente, pagados.
> El Gobierno llevará a las Cortes un proyecto de ley restrictivo, sino eliminador, del uso del tabaco.


 

Los ejemplos que da *Xiao* me suenan mas "literarios" por decirlo de alguna forma y, de hecho, vi ese uso en varias oportunidades. Supongo que por eso "me asaltó la duda", como decía mi tía Pirula. 

De todas formas, en esos ejemplos yo hubiese escrito *si no*. 

Pero me gustaría saber cual opción es la _gramaticalmente_ correcta.

Saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

Con la gramática en la mano, lo correcto es _si no_ a todos los aspectos.

Creo que a Xiao hay que entenderlo en su justa medida, él tiene sus propias leyes lingüísticas, algunas de ellas muy prácticas e incluso completas pero otras muchas no comparten este cometido.

Él sabe mucho del tema pero está muy influenciado por algunos gramáticos y lingüistas que defienden algunas normas inventadas según su criterio y bastante agresivas para nuestra gramática.

En español una oración se forma mayormente con un sujeto, un verbo y un complemento directo. Si necesita un complemento indirecto véngame a buscar. Algo así habría que decirle a muchos lingüístas en determinadas ocasiones.

Como te digo, y me reitero, con la Academia en la mano es _si no, _tanto en la propuesta como en las que cita Xiao.

Un saludo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Opto abiertamente por el "si no" (condicional negativa) en detrimento del sino (adversativa). Lo que más me irrita de que mis alumnos usen una construcción y la otra como sinónimas es que no se trata de un error ortográfico sino de un error de concepto: las estructuras de una y otra son por completo distintas, de ahí que me sorprenda tanto que las confundan. Uno de mis más queridos y admirados catedráticos de cuando estudié solía sostener que quiene escribe mal es porque piensa mal; este es un ejemplo palmario, y ya podéis imaginar que lo digo por mis alumnos y no por los foreros que piensan distinto.


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Opto abiertamente por el "si no" (condicional negativa) en detrimento del sino (adversativa). Lo que más me irrita de que mis alumnos usen una construcción y la otra como sinónimas es que no se trata de un error ortográfico sino de un error de concepto: las estructuras de una y otra son por completo distintas, de ahí que me sorprenda tanto que las confundan. Uno de mis más queridos y admirados catedráticos de cuando estudié solía sostener que quiene escribe mal es porque piensa mal; este es un ejemplo palmario, y ya podéis imaginar que lo digo por mis alumnos y no por los foreros que piensan distinto.


 
Ay!!!  Me hacés sentir mal por haber tenido esta duda *Clares3 *porque, la verdad, no es que yo piense distinto sino (¿si no?) que pienso mal.

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Peón said:


> Ay!!!  Me hacés sentir mal por haber tenido esta duda *Clares3 *porque, la verdad, no es que yo piense distinto sino (¿si no?) que pienso mal. Saludos


No quería molestarte, querido amigo Peón, ni a tí ni a quienes no ven el asunto como lo veo yo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

clares3 said:


> No quería molestarte, querido amigo Peón, ni a tí  *ti* ni a quienes no ven el asunto como lo veo yo.


 
La palabra _ti _no se tilda, y ya he visto a varios foreros cometer este craso error. Tratamos de un monosílabo y como tal no se tilda porque no tiene un homónimo que cause ambiguedad ortográfica.

Y no entiendo cómo tus alumnos se confunden en los _sino si no_, son construcciones demasiado diferentes como para errar en ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

elnickestalibre said:


> La palabra _ti _no se tilda, y ya he visto a varios foreros cometer este craso error. Tratamos de un monosílabo y como tal no se tilda porque no tiene un homónimo que cause ambiguedad ortográfica.



Ambigüedad con diéresis, y no he visto a muchos foreros cometer este craso error.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sería de agradecer que se use el correo privado para estas quisicosas de tildes, diéresis y otras hierbas del mundo suprasegmental.


----------



## cbrena

XiaoRoel said:


> Sería de agradecer que se use el correo privado para estas quisicosas de tildes, diéresis y otras hierbas del mundo suprasegmental.



Cierto, y así suelo hacerlo, pero no pude evitar responder de igual manera a tan quisquilloso mensaje.

PD: Sería de agradecer que un moderador borrara estos cuatro últimos mensajes, ya que no aportan nueva información al tema debatido.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues yo he leído en voz alta ambas oraciones, con *si no* y con *sino*, y los oyentes no han apreciado la diferencia y me han entendido perfectamente.

En cuanto a lo dicho por Xiao, yo lo he entendido como explica el punto:

*2.3. En correlación con no solo, denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio también: «La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo» (Siglo [Pan.] 9.5.97); «Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento» *

(no solo) estoy cansado ,sino harto.

Sea como fuere, tanto escrito *sino* o *si no*, seguro que se entenderá.


----------



## XiaoRoel

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pues yo he leído en voz alta ambas oraciones, con *si no* y con *sino*, y los oyentes no han apreciado la diferencia y me han entendido perfectamente.
> 
> En cuanto a lo dicho por Xiao, yo lo he entendido como explica el punto:
> 
> *2.3. En correlación con no solo, denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio también: «La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo» (Siglo [Pan.] 9.5.97); «Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento» *
> 
> (no solo) estoy cansado ,sino harto.
> 
> Sea como fuere, tanto escrito *sino* o *si no*, seguro que se entenderá.


 Muchas gracias por entenderme tan bien. En la correlación se ve claro su valor.


----------



## Lexinauta

> Sea como fuere, tanto escrito *sino* o *si no*, seguro que se entenderá.


No estoy de acuerdo. Si esto fuera correcto, entonces estaríamos perdiendo el tiempo todos nosotros.
Escribir bien es una cuestión de principio.


----------



## cbrena

Lexinauta said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si esto fuera correcto, entonces estaríamos perdiendo el tiempo todos nosotros.
> Escribir bien es una cuestión de principio.



No es solo una cuestión de principio, sino de final.

No es cuestión de principio, sino de final.

Es cuestión de principio, si no de final.

Porque finalmente, nadie parece entender la postura enfrentada a la propia.


----------



## Realice

las cosas facilitas said:


> En cuanto a lo dicho por Xiao, yo lo he entendido como explica el punto:
> 
> *2.3. En correlación con no solo, denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio también: «La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo» (Siglo [Pan.] 9.5.97); «Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento» *
> 
> (no solo) estoy cansado ,sino harto.
> 
> Sea como fuere, tanto escrito *sino* o *si no*, seguro que se entenderá.


Yo debo ser un poco torpe, porque leo ese texto (ya lo leí cuando lo puse) y entiendo que, para que 'sino' pueda adquirir ese valor de _'adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula'_, debe ir necesariamente en correlación con 'no solo': o sea, precedido por 'no solo'. Quizá lo entiendo mal, pero no veo que haya ningún modo de usar el 'sino' adversativo sin una negación en la oración anterior; y una negación explícita, no sobreentendida.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo lo uso bastante (es un rasgo de mi estilo) y siempre fuí entendido.


----------



## clares3

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pues yo he leído en voz alta ambas oraciones, con *si no* y con *sino*, y los oyentes no han apreciado la diferencia y me han entendido perfectamente.


Por esa misma razón la gente (mis alumnos también) empiezan a escribir "haber si nos vemos", porque suena igual que "a ver si nos vemos" y, sin embargo, no creo que sea nuestro objetivo llegar a un lenguaje meramente silábico en que dé igual la ortografía. Escribir bien (ya lo ha dicho Lexinauta) es una cuestión de principios y no sólo de aprobación social.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

clares3 said:


> Por esa misma razón la gente (mis alumnos también) empiezan a escribir "haber si nos vemos", porque suena igual que "a ver si nos vemos" y, sin embargo, no creo que sea nuestro objetivo llegar a un lenguaje meramente silábico en que dé igual la ortografía. Escribir bien (ya lo ha dicho Lexinauta) es una cuestión de principios y no sólo de aprobación social.



Es cierto amigo Clares. Pero, debemos admitir que la frase origen de este hilo
es entendible de ambos modos, es más, es el origen de esta discusión.
Lo que hace evidente que no es el mismo caso que *'a ver, haber'*.

saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sí, cosas facilitas, y todas las demás construcciones y palabras que se escriben y dicen mal pero resultan funcionales. El hecho de que funcionen no las legitima y entiendo yo respecto del sino/si no que deberíamos hacer un esfuerzo por el consenso en torno a una construcción gramatical ajustada a la norma. Hace poco me han afeado un "tí" acentuado igual que me afearían los "septiembres" con pe; me aferro a lo que aprendí, pero en el "sino/si no" creo que tengo razón o).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

¿Septiembre no es con *pe*?


----------



## Peón

Tenía una maestra que me hacía la vida imposible diciéndome que la nueva norma era "setiembre". Gracias a Dios nunca pude pronunciar esa palabra, así que me quedé con nuestra vieja y conocida "septiembre". 

Pero coincido con *Clares3 *que lo mejor es consensuar y unificar las normas: ya es suficiente molestia andar estudiando como funcionan los nuevos artefactos que tenemos que cambiar cada seis meses.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

cbrena said:


> Ambigüedad con diéresis, y no he visto a muchos foreros cometer este craso error.


 
Mil perdones, es cierto que se escribe _ambigüedad _ya que las formas _güe y güi _con la "u" tónica deben tomar la diéresis. 

Sin embargo no ha sido un fallo por desconocimiento sino un fallo por descuido, no me di cuenta.

Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## Argótide

Saludos a todos:

Tengo una gran duda sobre una oración escrita por una alumna de redacción que me suena mal, pero no sé en qué manera explicar lo que me parece errado.  Será porque el adverbio se encuentra tan lejos del verbo... ¿Qué les parece a ustedes?

_"Todos lo utilizamos por lo menos algunas veces durante nuestra vida sino es que diariamente."_

¡Gracias!


----------



## flljob

... si no es que diaramente. (no se trata de sino, sino de si no. Qué buena aliteración.)


----------



## egiptologo

Exacto, quitando el error de poner el "sino" junto, la oración está perfecta, digna de un rico lenguaje literario. Dile a tu alumna que lo ha hecho muy bien.


----------



## Hector9

Voy a hacer lo que el jefe me pide, sino me despide. ¿Incorrecta, verdad?

Voy a hacer lo que el jefe me pide, si no, me despide. ¿Correcta, no?

Siempre tuve la confusión y solía utilizar "sino" en estos casos, pero gracias a que estoy aprendiendo inglés y según mi razonamiento, creo que la oración correcta sería "si no,". Es decir, como condición.

¿Alguien me puede confirmar cual es la manera correcta de decirlo?


----------



## Peterdg

La verde es correcta: "si no".


----------



## Hector9

Peterdg said:


> La verde es correcta: "si no".



¡Gracias Peterdg!


----------



## Hector9

A raíz de esto, me surgió la siguiente duda:

¿Es correcto decir "_Voy a hacer lo que el jefe me pide, si no me despide_" sin la coma? ¿O es necesario agregar la coma entre las 2 (dos) partes de la oración? (para dejar en claro la condición)


----------



## Peterdg

Yo añadiría las comas, si no , podrías interpretar la frase como "Si no me despide, voy a hacer lo que el jefe me pide".
En este caso, "si no me despide" sería la condición para que haga lo que dice. En la frase original, "si no, me despide" sería la consecuencia de no cumplir sus deseos.


----------



## Calambur

> _Voy a hacer lo que el jefe me pide, si no me despide_.
> _Voy a hacer lo que el jefe me pide, si no, me despide_


En este caso la coma o su ausencia hace cambiar el sentido, así que si querés mantener el significado de tu ejemplo del _post _#1 tenés que usarla.


----------



## Hector9

¡Muchas gracias a los dos! 

Qué lindo es tratar de escribir lo mejor posible, con la menor cantidad de faltas ortográficas (sea en el idioma que sea, de hecho, es la primera vez que abro un post en esta sección)

Me da mucho placer estar en este foro.

*PD:* Muy buena tu observación Peterdg, yo pensé lo mismo jaja.


----------



## zafyra

En la frase ", mi problema es que a mis 16 años nunca he tenido un amigo, pero no porque sea inadaptada, *si no *porque nunca he tenido la oportunidad de entablar una conversación con alguien de mi edad..."
Se una el si no, o sino?
Si me podrían ayudar con eso se los agradecería mucho.
Saludos (;


----------



## Pinairun

zafyra said:


> En la frase ", mi problema es que a mis 16 años nunca he tenido un amigo, pero no porque sea inadaptada, *si no *porque nunca he tenido la oportunidad de entablar una conversación con alguien de mi edad..."
> Se una el si no, o sino?
> Si me podrían ayudar con eso se los agradecería mucho.
> Saludos (;


... *no *porque..., *sino*...

Sino, en el DPD:


> 2.1. Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes: _«No me refiero al trabajo, sino a tu vida misma» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983])._



Bienvenida al foro, _zafyra_.
Lo olvidé antes.


----------



## zafyra

Bien, gracias tenia esa duda hace un tiempo.
Y gracias por la bienvenida también


----------



## Herby Sagues

carzante said:


> Se usa "si no" cuando significa "de lo contrario".
> Se usa "sino" cuando significa "en lugar de eso". Bueno, también es un substantivo, claro, pero eso es otra historia y debe ser contada en otra ocasión .



No estoy muy seguro de que sea así. Si la palabra "sino" existiera (aparte del sustantivo), debería escribirse "sinó", dado que se acentúa en la segunda sílaba.
La palabra "sinó" no existe en el diccionario, y en todos los diccionarios que he consultado solo existía la palabra "sino", como sustantivo.
Creo que la forma correcta es siempre "si no". Si existe la alternativa en todo caso sería "sinó".


----------



## Agró

Herby Sagues said:


> Si la palabra "sino" existiera (aparte del sustantivo), debería escribirse "sinó", dado que se acentúa en la segunda sílaba.
> La palabra "sinó" no existe en el diccionario, y en todos los diccionarios que he consultado solo existía la palabra "sino", como sustantivo.
> Creo que la forma correcta es siempre "si no". Si existe la alternativa en todo caso sería "sinó".



Existe, pero no con la forma que tú propones ("sinó"), *sino *con la forma grave (átona, en realidad), sin tilde, "sino". No me refiero al sustantivo, *sino *a la conjunción adversativa:

*sino*.

*2.* *Como conjunción adversativa*, presenta los valores siguientes: (...)


*3.* No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa _sino_ antes descrita con _si no,_ secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ (→ si) seguida del adverbio de negación _no_ (→ no): _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 20.2.95); _«Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, *frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa sino*.




_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Estefanía López

Se escribe junto, porque es una conjunción adversativa negativa.
Más información en este artículo que explica las diferencias entre sino / si no.


----------



## alexpiter

Buenas, entiendo la diferencia de uso de sino o si no pero me ha surgido un caso que me hace dudar, ¿Me podrían decir cual es la forma correcta?

Escribid bien y si no no lo hagáis. 
Escribid bien y si no, no lo hagáis.
Escribid bien y sino no lo hagáis. 
Escribid bien y sino, no lo hagáis.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## chileno

alexpiter said:


> Buenas, entiendo la diferencia de uso de sino o si no pero me ha surgido un caso que me hace dudar, ¿Me podrían decir cual es la forma correcta?
> 
> Escribid bien y si no no lo hagáis.
> Escribid bien y si no, no lo hagáis.
> Escribid bien y sino no lo hagáis.
> Escribid bien y sino, no lo hagáis.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.



El primero, para mí, no está bien sin coma.


----------



## S.V.

De hecho, se podría argumentar que la primera es la única correcta, si se toma en cuenta que _si no _es una cláusula por sí misma.

_Si no lo vais a escribir bien, no lo hagáis.
Si no, no lo hagáis._

Y por tanto:

_Y, si no lo vais a escribir bien, no lo hagáis.
Y, si no, no lo hagáis.
_
[O sin ninguna coma, claro; pero no con solo una]

Ya que la conjunción está conectando lo que viene después de la coma, no la prótasis de esa condición. El inciso entre comas es prescindible: _Y no lo hagáis, si no lo vais a escribir bien.

_Por supuesto esto es solo en teoría, en la práctica...


----------



## Migueles

alexpiter said:


> Buenas, entiendo la diferencia de uso de sino o si no pero me ha surgido un caso que me hace dudar, ¿Me podrían decir cual es la forma correcta?
> 
> Escribid bien y si no no lo hagáis.
> Escribid bien y si no, no lo hagáis.
> Escribid bien y sino no lo hagáis.
> Escribid bien y sino, no lo hagáis.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.




En la oración que citas, la única que me parece bien es, _Escribid bien y si no, no lo hagáis_. Aquí corresponde, a mi juicio, la secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ seguida del adverbio de negación _no_. El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa _sino_. 

Coincido en que la coma es necesaria.



Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

S.V. said:


> De hecho, se podría argumentar que la primera es la única correcta, si se toma en cuenta que _si no _es una cláusula por sí misma.
> 
> _Si no lo vais a escribir bien, no lo hagáis.
> Si no, no lo hagáis._
> 
> Y por tanto:
> 
> _Y, si no lo vais a escribir bien, no lo hagáis.
> Y, si no, no lo hagáis.
> _
> [O sin ninguna coma, claro; pero no con solo una]
> 
> Ya que la conjunción está conectando lo que viene después de la coma, no la prótasis de esa condición. El inciso entre comas es prescindible: _Y no lo hagáis, si no lo vais a escribir bien.
> 
> _Por supuesto esto es solo en teoría, en la práctica...


Coincido. Creo que a eso se le llama estilo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Equilombo

Cuál es correcta?

Lo hago porque quiero sino, no
ó
Lo hago porque quiero sino no
ó
Lo hago porque quiero si no, no


Gracias!
Yo me tiraría por la última pero espero su opinión ya que no sé cómo justificarlo, así que alguien que sepa del tema me vendría bien


----------



## swift

Hola:

La opción más admisible, de entre las que proponés vos, sería la tercera; sin embargo, la mejor redacción sería: «Lo hago porque quiero hacerlo; de otro modo, no lo haría», que equivale a: «lo hago porque quiero [hacerlo]; si no [quisiera], no [lo haría]».

El motivo para usar «si no» es que esta locución introduce una hipótesis; en cambio, «sino» rectifica algo que se acaba de decir: «no lo hago porque me guste [hacerlo] sino porque me lo estás pidiendo como un favor», en que «sino» añade una explicación a la primera parte del enunciado. 

¿Te parece claro ahora?


----------



## Maximino

Lo que corresponde, en mi opinión, es la secuencia ‘_si no_’; ‘_Lo hago porque quiero, si no '_fuere así_',  no lo haría_’. El DPD señala:





> 3. No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa _sino_ antes descrita con _si no,_ secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ (→ si) seguida del adverbio de negación _no_ (→ no): _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 20.2.95); _«Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa _sino_.





Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

De acuerdo estoy con el gato blanco.


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> De acuerdo estoy con el gato blanco.


También yo. 
Pero cuidado con "el gato blanco" porque en cualquier momento puede sufrir una metamorfosis y ya nadie entenderá a quién nos referimos. Digamos, mejor, que estamos de acuerdo con *swift* (¡como si fuera posible no estarlo!...).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cierto. De hecho ya la sufrió. El gato se desvaneció como pompa de jabón.


----------



## Paola Eleonora

Hola a todos,

Estaba escribiendo un mensaje a mi profesor cuando de repente me surgió una duda con "si no" o "sino". La frase que estaba redactando era: "si llego a tener un rato te aviso, si no el lunes hablamos". ¿Esto sería correcto o en este caso debí utilizar "sino"?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Lurrezko

Es correcto lo que has escrito inicialmente.

Bienvenida al foro.

Un saludo


----------



## Aviador

En este caso, lo que corresponde es _si no_. Es decir, se trata de establecer una condición: Si no sucede algo, entonces sí sucede otra cosa.
La conjunción _sino_ se usa para contraponer una primera idea negativa a una segunda afirmativa: No sucede lo primero, sino sucede lo segundo.


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo con lo que señalaron Lurrezco y Aviador.

*Si* no puedo llamarte, te escribo (condición)
No es lindo *sino* feo (contraposición)


----------



## Yllelder

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
En la siguiente frase, ¿qué forma sería correcta? 

Si hay otra zombi femenina en juego tiene ataque 2, sino 1.

He buscado ejemplos pero no me sacan de la duda. 

Gracias.


----------



## chileno

Así como está, no tiene sentido en castellano, pareciera decir un par de cosas, pero sin más contexto y una frase mejor formulada, es una pérdida de tiempo tratar de adivinar.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola y bienvenido al foro.

Si hay otra zombi femenina en juego tiene ataque 2, *si no* 1.


----------



## Yllelder

Pero se supone que se escribe separado cuando es una negación, no una comparación, ¿no? 

No lo entiendo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Si hay otra zombi femenina en juego tiene ataque 2, si no (la hubiera) 1.

Si hay otra zombi femenina en juego,* no* tiene ataque 1 *sino* 2


----------



## Peterdg

Sí, pero el "no" no está.


----------



## chileno

Faltan palabras como "que", "entonces" y las formas verbales corespondientes. Bueno, eso para mí que soy un ignorante de mi propia lengua.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Peterdg said:


> Sí, pero el "no" no está.



Intercambié ( a propósito) los números. 
A ver esto: Si no tiene ataque 1 sino 2, es que hay otra zombie.


----------



## Yllelder

Entiendo que se debe escribir separado al omitir la frase original para no repetirla de nuevo.

Si hay otra zombi femenina en juego tiene ataque 2, si no hay otra zombi femenina en juego tiene ataque 1.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Yllelder.

Se debe escribir separado porque sigue siendo una condición: "Si xxxx, entonces yyy"; "Si no xxxxx, entonces zzzzz". Y en tu frase, "_Si hay otra zombi femenina en juego tiene ataque 2; si no, 1"_. Sencillamente, en la segunda parte estás elidiendo "() hay otra zombi femenina tiene ataque ()".

Saludos


----------



## GalleCR7

Buenas tardes. Estaba discutiendo con una amiga sobre "*sino*" y "*si no*" en una frase concreta. Yo digo que es "si no" (y estoy seguro que es así) y ella dice que es "sino". Estamos los dos tan convencidos que hicimos una apuesta. Pero claro, falta encontrar el "juez" que diga quién tiene razón. Y se me ocurrió este foro al que siempre entro para solventar mis dudas, que me parece de lo más fiable.

Adjunto una imagen en la que se puede leer el debate. Agradezco a todo aquel que se pronuncie sobre cómo se escribiría correctamente. Y si quieren argumentarlo también es bienvenido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es *si no*, sin duda alguna. No hay ninguna contraposición en la frase, sólo estableces una condición. Si la completas con la condición que se elude (por obvia), se ve mucho más claro:

_Daba por hecho que no era tuya. Si no_ [lo hubiera dado por hecho]_, te habría jodido más._

Un saludo


----------



## sergio11

Concuerdo con Lurrezko.  En ese caso no es la conjunción adversativa "sino," sino la conjunción condicional "si" seguida del adverbio de negación "no."


----------



## ukimix

Ni hablar. Es 'si no'.


----------



## soplamocos

Yo tengo dudas... pero no tengo claro al tema.
No me parece que se trate de:
_Daba por hecho que no era tuya. Si no_ [lo hubiera dado por hecho]_, te habría jodido más._
Sino de:
_Daba por hecho que no era tuya. Sino [de haber pensado que lo era], te habría jodido más_


----------



## ukimix

soplamocos said:


> Yo tengo dudas... pero no tengo claro al tema.
> No me parece que se trate de:
> _Daba por hecho que no era tuya. Si no_ [lo hubiera dado por hecho]_, te habría jodido más._
> Sino de:
> _Daba por hecho que no era tuya. Sino [de haber pensado que lo era], te habría jodido más_



Pero en esa colocación:

_De haber pensado que lo era = Si *no* hubiera dado por hecho que *no* lo era = Si hubiera pensado que lo era, .... te habría jodido más. _

El _sino_ que antepones a _[de haber pensado que lo era]_ sobra.


----------



## Xiscomx

Apuesto a que Carla no te manda la camiseta. Tennos al loro.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues sí, Carla tiene perdidas la apuesta y la camiseta. Y el ejemplo que pone estaría bien con "sino" si la oración fuera algo como _Daba por hecho que no era tuya sino de Juan_, que es por donde parece que viene la confusión...

Saludos


----------



## GalleCR7

Xiscomx said:


> Apuesto a que Carla no te manda la camiseta. Tennos al loro.


No acepto la apuesta. Pero parece que ganarías la apuesta porque efectivamente creo que nunca recibiré esa camiseta, jajaja. 

En ningún momento dudé sobre si era "si no" o "sino". No veo la frase en la que se pueda dudar sobre cuál debe escribirse. Será porque aunque se escriban igual los veo completamente diferentes, y me parece lo mismo que confundir "haber" o "a ver". Aunque en redes sociales o whatsapp me canso de leerlos mal. En cualquier caso vuestra ayuda me ha sido muy útil, y vuestras explicaciones mejores que las que podría haber construido yo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Julvenzor

Hola, GalleCR7:

El único error que he detectado en su mensaje inicial es un queísmo: _y estoy seguro *de* que es así_.

Por lo demás, lleva razón. Mucha gente en Facebook discute acerca de cualquier temática con total prepotencia. Pareciera que cada quien cuenta con una maestría en política, economía, lingüística, etc. Lo peor no radica en equivocarse, sino en la falta de asunción de los errores e incapacidad para la argumentación dialéctica. Personalmente, me harta tanta escudación en el fantástico mundo de las opiniones. Debieran enseñar bien en la escuela que las creencias jamás son intrínsecamente respetables. El respeto solamente lo merecen los individuos.

Un saludo.


----------



## GalleCR7

Julvenzor said:


> Hola, GalleCR7:
> 
> El único error que he detectado en su mensaje inicial es un queísmo: _y estoy seguro *de* que es así_.
> 
> Por lo demás, lleva razón. Mucha gente en Facebook discute acerca de cualquier temática con total prepotencia. Pareciera que cada quien cuenta con una maestría en política, economía, lingüística, etc. Lo peor no radica en equivocarse, sino en la falta de asunción de los errores e incapacidad para la argumentación dialéctica. Personalmente, me harta tanta escudación en el fantástico mundo de las opiniones. Debieran enseñar bien en la escuela que las creencias jamás son intrínsecamente respetables. El respeto solamente lo merecen los individuos.
> 
> Un saludo.


Eso lo tengo en el debe. Tengo bastantes dificultades para saber cuando poner "que" y cuando "de que". Generalmente trato de encontrar alternativas para evitarlo, pero a veces me resulta muy difícil. Aplicando el "¿De qué estás seguro? De que es así" veo que efectivamente tienes razón, pero muchas veces me cuesta.


----------



## Gabriel

Carla, mi querida compatriota. Poniendo estaba la gansa. Se consigue en mercadolibre por unos 1000 pesos.


----------



## saramago101

Carla tiene razón


----------



## Julvenzor

saramago101 said:


> Carla tiene razón


----------



## GalleCR7

saramago101 said:


> Carla tiene razón


Hola, Carla. ¡Bienvenida al foro!


----------



## altoloco1

A ver qué les parece:

¿Y a qué vine yo aquí, *sino* a tratar de salvarte?

O bien:

¿Y a qué vine yo aquí, *si no *a tratar de salvarte?

-

Por intuición, primero escribí *sino*. Pero después "rearmé" la oración en un sentido afirmativo y me parecía que era correcto utilizar *si no*. Es decir, me quedó algo así: "*Si no* vine aquí a tratar de salvarte, ¿a qué vine entonces?". Aclaro que la oración que me interesa escribir bien es la interrogativa.

Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ukimix

Es la segunda, ya que el 'si' introduce una condición, como bien anotas en tu comentario al anteponerla:

¿Y a qué vine yo aquí, *si no* (fue) a tratar de salvarte? = *Si* a tratar de salvarte *no* vine, ¿entonces a qué?


----------



## Rasiel89

En este caso el sino y si no son lo mismo.


----------



## Liceo

Hola.
No sé cómo sería en la siguiente frase... yo creo que _sino_:
a quien no reconocí _sino_ / _si no_ tras un gran esfuerzo memorístico


----------



## jilar

Liceo said:


> Hola.
> No sé cómo sería en la siguiente frase... yo creo que _sino_:
> a quien no reconocí _sino_ / _si no_ tras un gran esfuerzo memorístico


Empieza la frase diciendo que "no reconoció a alguien", pero al final de la frase se deduce que sí lo reconoció, todo ello gracias a extrujarse la memoria.

Es evidente que hay una contraposición. Esto apunta a "sino".

Ahora bien, ¿puede verse "(hacer) un gran esfuerzo memorístico" como la condición a cumplir para que finalmente reconozca a esa persona?
Podría verse así. Esto apunta a "si no".

Tu caso concreto creo que se explica según 2b aquí:
«si no» no es lo mismo que «sino»
2. En una palabra (sino).
b) Cuando puede sustituirse por _más que_ u _otra cosa que_: «Ese encuentro no hizo sino agravar las discrepancias».

A quien no reconocí más que tras un...

¿Otra forma de confirmarlo?
Solamente lo reconocí tras un gran...

Sino
3. conj. advers. Solamente, tan solo. No te pido sino que me oigas con paciencia.


----------



## Galván

6 pies said:


> Hola-
> Tengo una duda sobre sino y si no. En la última semana he recibido dos emails de nativos (argentina y española) y en los dos usan la palabra "sino" cuando yo diría que va "si no". Cuando recibí el primer email pensaba que a lo mejor lo había escrito mal, pero después recibí el segundo y he pensado que quizás realamente existe la palabra "sino" en este contexto. ¿Las dos lo han escrito mal o está bien? Si está bien, ¿me lo podéis explicar? A ver qué me decís.
> 
> 1). Está hablando de comprar dinero y dice "...solo compren lo realmente necesario, creo que quizás sería quarters. Sino me llaman."
> 
> 2.) "En septiembre, creemos que el 26 sino lo cambian desde el Ministerio tendreis una reunión todos los auxiliares y allí nos conoceremos"
> 
> Muchas gracias


Ambos ejemplos están mal utilizados (sino/si no). En ambos casos debiera ser si no.
Lamentamblemente por flojera o quizás edición del corrector automático no escogieron bien, pero sino es una palabra mientras que si no es claramante lo que pasaria en consecuencia de no suceder lo anterior.

Ejmplo de sino (palabra): No fue un objeto volador no identificado lo que viste, sino un destello de luz de un satélite que circundaba el espacio.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos.
Galván


----------



## Liceo

Gracias, Jila.
Y otra, por favor:
No fue _sino_ / _si no_ mucho tiempo después que me apercibí de su soltería.


----------



## danieleferrari

Liceo said:


> Gracias, Jila.
> Y otra, por favor:
> No fue _sino_ / _si no_ mucho tiempo después que me apercibí de su soltería.


¿Tú cuál pondrías?


----------



## Liceo

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Tú cuál pondrías?


_si no_, porque: _si no_ fuese por el transcurso del tiempo, no me habría dado cuenta de su soltería. ¿No? En cambio, sino sería para una frase como por ejemplo: No fue, _sino_ que será.


----------



## danieleferrari

¿Cuándo pasó lo que describes?

= Te apercibiste de su soltería solo (soltanto) mucho tiempo después / tras mucho tiempo.

Si no te apetece ir al cine, me avisas.

No quiero que me ayudes, sino que me apoyes.


----------



## danieleferrari

Liceo said:


> _si no_, porque: _si no_ fuese por el transcurso del tiempo, no me habría dado cuenta de su soltería. ¿No? En cambio, sino sería para una frase como por ejemplo: No fue, _sino_ que será.


Ojo que has puesto dos frases diferentes:

- No fue _____ mucho más tiempo después que me apercibí de su soltería = Me apercibí de su soltería solo (solamente) mucho tiempo después.

- Si no hubiera sido por el trascurso del tiempo, no me habría dado cuenta de su soltería = De no haber sido por el trascurso del tiempo, no me habría dado cuenta de su soltería (oración condicional, tercer período hipotético)


----------



## Liceo

danieleferrari said:


> Ojo que has puesto dos frases diferentes:
> 
> - No fue _____ mucho más tiempo después que me apercibí de su soltería = Me apercibí de su soltería solo (solamente) mucho tiempo después.
> 
> - Si no hubiera sido por el trascurso del tiempo, no me habría dado cuenta de su soltería = De no haber sido por el trascurso del tiempo, no me habría dado cuenta de su soltería (oración condicional, tercer período hipotético)


Solo es la primera frase, la del mensaje núm. 202. La segunda es una explicación mía de por qué creo que sería _si no_.


----------



## danieleferrari

Liceo said:


> Solo es la primera frase, la del mensaje núm. 202. La segunda es una explicación mía de por qué creo que sería _si no_.


No es una oración condicional.

¿*Cuándo* se dio cuenta? > *Solo* / *Soltanto* / No fue *sino* mucho más tiempo después que...

Si no hubiera visto a Juan, no se habría dado cuenta de...

Si no hubiese sido por Manual, no...


----------



## jilar

Liceo said:


> Gracias, Jila.
> Y otra, por favor:
> No fue _sino_ / _si no_ mucho tiempo después que me apercibí de su soltería.


Este caso es más fácil, al menos para mí.

*Sino*, sin ninguna duda.
Míralo de este modo:
No fue en este momento, sino en otro posterior.




Liceo said:


> Solo es la primera frase, la del mensaje núm. 202


Ojo, ahí te refieres al mensaje 205. El que citó arriba.
El 202 es tu primera cuestión en este tema que rescataste del olvido. 

Daniele, se te cuelan "italianadas" 
_Soltanto_ = solamente


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Daniele, se te cuelan "italianadas"
> _Soltanto_ = solamente


Mil gracias, @jilar. Hoy me ha tocado bronca . Pues sí, a veces se cuela algo raro .

Os pido perdón.


----------



## Liceo

jilar said:


> Este caso es más fácil, al menos para mí.
> 
> *Sino*, sin ninguna duda.
> Míralo de este modo:
> No fue en este momento, sino en otro posterior.
> 
> Ojo, ahí te refieres al mensaje 205. El que citó arriba.
> El 202 es tu primera cuestión


Muchas gracias.
¡Ah, sí!, el 205 quise decir.


----------

